# Homemade Vise Speed Wrench



## T Hilde (Mar 8, 2016)

Seeing the speed handle and the great reviews on them I thought it was time to add one in my shop.

Since I am operating on a mini mill my vise has a smaller shaft than normal vises (12mm). I took a 1/2" nut and filed the inside to fit the vise shaft (press fit). I did this step in case I upgrade to a larger vise and can keep the handle.   Washers were used to space the nut away from the vise and stop the wrench from rubbing it during operation. 












WP_000859



__ T Hilde
__ Mar 7, 2016



						3/4" nut on 3" vise
					



Next up was making the handle. A piece of 1/2 x 1 1/2 aluminum scrap was used. The 3/4" hex was hand filed after drilling it out. A chunk of scrap brass tube on the handle makes for smooth operation. 












WP_000860



__ T Hilde
__ Mar 7, 2016



						homemade vise handle
					



There is probably $3 in hardware in the entire project.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Mar 8, 2016)

I like it, need one for my bigger vice.

update I built one, what I had to do is to press fit a 3/4" short socket  in the center of a 1.25 x .250 x 9 in piece of steel I had, BUT the press fit in the thin material was not strong enough to hold went tightening the vice, so I tig welded it on the bottom.  This also works great for the collet tightening rod on the head of the Bridgeport.  Not as fancy as yours, I did put some .750 holes at each end for spinning chuck with one finger.  I am happy with it, the stock handle that came with the vice would hit the Z axis handle. Thank for getting me going on the project.


----------



## T Hilde (Mar 9, 2016)

After having used this for a couple days, I'm impressed. If you're thinking of one of these handy handles, quit thinking and DO IT!


----------

